

Someone from svvply creates reading.am: what are you reading? - voidfiles
http://reading.am

======
jasontsui
Ive been using it for about a week now. The home page will start to get
cluttered as more people begin to use it. Itll be interesting to see if/how
they address the issue, I would guess with some kind of following system where
you add people to your main page feed. Another part of reading.am I find
interesting is how interesting stories make big blocks on the feed because a
bunch of people are reading them, thus attracting more attention and
presumably, more readers. You could argue thats just a less efficient upvote
system though.

